# Ufc Fighting



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Bowhunt4life said:


> Does any body watch it well i do but so you guys know it comes on spike tv 2night


Heck yea! Matt Hughes is the man!!


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

yeah!!!!!!! I watch it all the time! It is awesome. MATT HUGHES IS THE MAN!!!


----------



## hoyt-tec2011 (Feb 11, 2006)

*w/e*

the iceman is the best


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

ICE MAN, Matt Hughes, i know Josh Neer personally, AWESOME guy. very down to earth!!
I LOVE UFC!


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Ice Man, Matt Hughes :thumbs_up !!!!!! UFC is awesome! Its way better than the fake crap! (Raw,Smackdown etc)!!


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

im pissed

planned on watching it with some friends....got the big screen...snacks...beer....but no flippin UFC

time warner garbage having technical difficulties and all of north Ohio I guess cannot get it


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

mat hughes jus got beat hes an old man and hes thinking about retiring and working on the farm he lives about 30 miles from me.. but RAMPAGE JACKSON is the man


----------



## hotshot77 (Dec 13, 2005)

*ufc*

guys i watch it too and all i have to say is goooo frenchysssss....st-pierre trains right beside my house and he is a cool guy..


----------



## MSboy (Aug 30, 2007)

Royce Gracie is my favorite


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*banned*

they are trying to ban it here in aus.....i think it may already banned from tv here

to bad.... i like people killing each other


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

ehh, i watch it sometimes.

but nothing beats watching Rick Flair wrestle @ 60 some years old. lol :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

MSboy said:


> Royce Gracie is my favorite


Hes a girl.. all he ever goes for is submissions = girl fighting.


----------



## eaholmes1325 (Sep 18, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Hes a girl.. all he ever goes for is submissions = girl fighting.


Yeah, but you would be tied up like a pretzel before you knew what was going on.


----------



## duda (Dec 30, 2007)

gracie is the man. he has fought and won against guys weighing 150 lbs more than him. My fav fighter right now has to be mike swick. hes exposive, can KO, submit, but he gets careless.


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Mar 10, 2007)

*ufc sucks*

fedor emelianenko is the best fighter ever

ufc sucks.

Dream #1!


----------



## LittleChamp (Jun 1, 2008)

rampage awsome matt even beter RIC FLAIR WOO 16 TIME WORLD CHAMION LEMO RIDEN JET FLING WEELING AND DEALING SON OF A GUN STYLEN AND PROFYLEN WOO to bad he lost tha match at wrestlmania


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

ya ufc is a great idea, lets go see who can hit who in the dome the hardest, for no reason. lot of common sense.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Chuck Liddell hands down.............


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERQYdTWpU_U

great clip


----------



## Mathews Hunter9 (Sep 16, 2007)

Anderson "Spider" Silva is my favorite because he is so quick and strong. If you didn't watch it last night he won. He knocked James Ervin out in like 35 seconds. It was crazy. And Rory 7 that is a bad way to look at the sport. The are really good atheletes and in really good shape and it is way better than some other sports that are out there. It is much more entertaining than tennis or baseball. I am a baseball fan and i will admit it isn't very entertaining. Just look at it from a different POV.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Mathews Hunter9 said:


> Anderson "Spider" Silva is my favorite because he is so quick and strong. If you didn't watch it last night he won. He knocked James Ervin out in like 35 seconds. It was crazy. And Rory 7 that is a bad way to look at the sport. The are really good atheletes and in really good shape and it is way better than some other sports that are out there. It is much more entertaining than tennis or baseball. I am a baseball fan and i will admit it isn't very entertaining. Just look at it from a different POV.


i know they are some of the best athletes out there. i just dont think its too smart of a port. of course its entertaining, fights are always entertaining. and yes, its more entertaining than *MENS* tennis :wink:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

ice man, rampage, and chuck liddell ar the best.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

master hunter said:


> ice man, rampage, and chuck liddell ar the best.


iceman=chuck liddell...........:tongue: haha it's okay.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> iceman=chuck liddell...........:tongue: haha it's okay.


woops lol always do that


----------



## fishnhuntr77 (Mar 17, 2008)

MSboy said:


> Royce Gracie is my favorite



+1 In his prime, he would beat anyone today in my opinion. Best of all time. Back in the day when there were no 5 minute periods, 4 fights in one night, and no rules!


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

im in a local mma league


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

master hunter said:


> ice man, rampage, and chuck liddell ar the best.


haha its fun playing tap out with micheal its the best cause he always looses even though he's one of the biggest out of us but yeah i watch some just dont care about there names just wanna see some dudes get rocked :tongue:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

toyatacoma said:


> haha its fun playing tap out with micheal its the best cause he always looses even though he's one of the biggest out of us but yeah i watch some just dont care about there names just wanna see some dudes get rocked :tongue:


ya it the best. paige choked him out with his legs yesterday


----------

